# Should i sell my prodigy advance for NEC



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

*Should I sell my prodigy advance for NCE*

I want to get into some PC controlling with JMRI etc . But my prodigy is the original and I was told also it is not compatible with 3rd party interface etc .

My goal is to have panel on my pc to control turnouts signal etc . Controlling the trains from pc not a big deal
can I keep my prodigy advance ( have an extra cab also ) and use digitrax to interface with the pc for turn outs, signals etc . Just curious if i will get any return on investment for my prodigy advance since its the older one ? 


.


----------

